# Flag of the Fandom



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Feb 27, 2010)

This is my proposed flag of the furry fandom.







The azure represents sapience (grey was going to be the original color, like the grey of brain cells but a light blue was better in this case). The forest green represents nature. The wave is suggestive of an animal's tail. The pawprint is there for obvious reasons.

So what do you guys think?


----------



## Leon (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 27, 2010)

We don't need a flag. Beside that it's ugly, sorry.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

nice flag!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> We don't need a flag. Beside that it's ugly, sorry.


This.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice flag, simple, no ridiculous symbols, no words(sorry words on flags are just silly), no absurd colours, no anime-esq characters with their hands on their hands and their knees bending left and right.

I second making this the flag.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nice flag, simple, no ridiculous symbols, no words(sorry words on flags are just silly), no absurd colours, no anime-esq characters with their hands on their hands and their knees bending left and right.
> 
> I second making this the flag.


 i agree


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 27, 2010)

It's actually not terrible.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 27, 2010)

Right, I really want to fly a flag that says "HEY FOLKS, REMEMBER THAT ONE EPISODE OF CSI? YEAH, THAT ONE! GUESS WHAT!"

Fandom doesn't need a flag.  Can't fault you for design or anything, it just isn't necessary.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 27, 2010)

I like it! now we can play capture the flag and not  the controversial alternative we have been using: "Capture the fag."


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2010)

Also this would make a better t-shirt.
Have the bottom of the shirt green the logo on front and the top blue.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I like it! now we can play capture the flag and not  the controversial alternative we have been using: "Capture the fag."


Yeah I'm sick of capture the fag, he keeps trying to touch me and I keep having to taz him.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah I'm sick of capture the fag, he keeps trying to touch me and I keep having to taz him.


 And he whines all the time and tries to get you to "glam up" your fatigues and take him for pedicures and fruity drinks god its getting old.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 27, 2010)

As long as it's not a flamboyantly homosexual rainbow flag, I am SO okaying this.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 27, 2010)

I think it should be the symbol, like a flag, but less.
I like it, I approve, and agree with all ye, except Wolves, and heck.
However it is unnecessary I just think it would be great.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2010)

All we need now is a couple more pages and it's official.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> All we need now is a couple more pages and it's official.


I think we should make it official. We all have minds.


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 27, 2010)

It's a decent flag.  I can't think of any reason we would need one, though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> I can't think of any reason we would need one, though.


*Cause this is the current flag.*


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *Cause this is the current flag.*


 

OH HELL NO!


----------



## Tyhnu (Feb 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *Cause this is the current flag.*


Well that explains where "furfag" came from. XD


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *Cause this is the current flag.*



if this truth then i vote for a change...


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *Cause this is the current flag.*


really?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *Cause this is the current flag.*


and this is a bad flag? PEACE AND LOVE PEOPLE!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 27, 2010)

I find my earlier post to be quite ironic.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> really?





lazyredhead said:


> if this truth then i vote for a change...


Yeah rly


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *Cause this is the current flag.*


I think rainbows are pretty, but that one is not to great, not everyone in the fandom is a fag.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 27, 2010)

looks like apple symbol...


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 27, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> looks like apple symbol...


 I see where you're going with this lol


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah rly


 
I didn't even know we had a flag.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 27, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> looks like apple symbol...


This
I do not like apple. >:\


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> I didn't even know we had a flag.


Now you understand why we need a better one.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 27, 2010)

Veiny dog cock, it's one of the few ideals that the majority of the fandom unites under.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Now you understand why we need a better one.


 Yeah, I vote for this one. Or we could have like a bunch of people make their own designs and have people vote on them.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 27, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Veiny dog cock, it's one of the few ideals that the majority of the fandom unites under.



ALL HAIL THE ALMIGHTY DOG COCK!!


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 27, 2010)

Why the hell does a fetish subculture need a flag.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 27, 2010)

End of discussion.


----------



## Takun (Feb 27, 2010)

It would be better without the paw print.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> Why the hell does a fetish subculture need a flag.


Cause a bunch of furry pride people a while back made it this.





*This flag is so much better.*


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

Teto said:


> End of discussion.


 

YES. But with a paw not a swastika, or a paw AND a swastika.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 27, 2010)

Awesome flag.  Simple.  I think cannonfodder said sumthin bout a tshirt design and that too would be sick.  (too lazy to go back to quote)


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Awesome flag.  Simple.  I think cannonfodder said sumthin bout a tshirt design and that too would be sick.  (too lazy to go back to quote)


The t-shirt idea is to have the bottom half green the top half blue and the logo on front, which would make for a really good looking t-shirt and would be decent enough that you could wear it anywhere without someone saying "furfag".


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 27, 2010)

I think the new flag idea is better.
I _*really*_ like the t-shirt idea.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I think the new flag idea is better.
> I _*really*_ like the t-shirt idea.


The old flag on t-shirts you can only wear at furcons.
The new flag on t-shirts you could wear anywhere.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The t-shirt idea is to have the bottom half green the top half blue and the logo on front, which would make for a really good looking t-shirt and would be decent enough that you could wear it anywhere without someone saying "furfag".



It's more sophisticated.  I would buy it.  
I'd wear that shit proud lol


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 27, 2010)

"oh, what wildlife foundation do you work for?"

"oh no.  I'm a furry!"

"...what wildlife foundation is that?"


----------



## Shadow (Feb 27, 2010)

It looks good, but the common consensus is that there shouldn't be a flag. As mentioned earlier, it may be better just being a T-shirt.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2010)

Shadow said:


> It looks good, but the common consensus is that there shouldn't be a flag. As mentioned earlier, it may be better just being a T-shirt.


Cause the gay furry pride logo is the fandom's flag already and we need to replace it and this flag would make a good t-shirt.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *Cause this is the current flag.*


 
Got damn it, not everyone is fucking gay D:<


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 27, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Got damn it, not everyone is fucking gay D:<


That is what I said earlier.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nope, you're all flaming homosexuals in my eyes.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> That is what I said earlier.


Oh lol, I saw the flag and yea I'm surprised they didn't stick a penis or something in it too...maybe the rushed the design or something but still wtf up with the rainbows in it?



Scotty1700 said:


> Nope, you're all flaming homosexuals in my eyes.


Well sir your eyes need to be checked :\


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 27, 2010)

Any flag truly representative of the random would be NSFW


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

Duudue, rainbows and shit are all good, but we're not ALL gay.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Duudue, rainbows and shit are all good, but we're not ALL gay.


 Why rainbows? Does it represent the consistant hugging and stuff going around and peace?  It doesn't add up since furries is nothing more than a drama fest and will easily fight over a few insults :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 27, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Got damn it, not everyone is fucking gay D:<


Not according to the people that make the logo.
You know why isn't the aurora borealis considered gay?
It even gyrates.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 27, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Got damn it, not everyone is fucking gay D:<


Not all Japanese people like circles. 
Not all Americans like stars or stripes.
Not all Nazis would agree to the shape of the swastika.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 28, 2010)

Teto said:


> Not all Japanese people like circles.
> Not all Americans like stars or stripes.
> Not all Nazis would agree to the shape of the swastika.


 
but it represents something doesn't it, they might not like the shape or the look but it means more than that :V

Obviously rainbows is for an all gay club or something like that though I'm surprise it didn't have a leathal dose of pink it rofl


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 28, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> but it represents something doesn't it, they might not like the shape or the look but it means more than that :V
> 
> Obviously rainbows is for an all gay club or something like that though I'm surprise it didn't have a leathal dose of pink it rofl


Fair point, I'm too tired to think over what I was saying before. Or so my excuse claims.

And yeah, it's going to be difficult to capture an entire culture in a single image without being very graphic, else it wouldn't really be a flag, but more a banner. A paw is fine, though it doesn't really explain. I mean, what could?

I seriously hope we all agree that the fandom doesn't need a flag, right? Because I'm just here to debate what would happen if we did need one.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 28, 2010)

The rainbows on flags represent freedom, just a fun little fact.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 28, 2010)

Needs a dragon cock up a fox's ass, rainbow colored and spewing piss.

That would more accurately describe the fandom.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

Teto said:


> Fair point, I'm too tired to think over what I was saying before. Or so my excuse claims.
> 
> And yeah, it's going to be difficult to capture an entire culture in a single image without being very graphic, else it wouldn't really be a flag, but more a banner. A paw is fine, though it doesn't really explain. I mean, what could?
> 
> I seriously hope we all agree that the fandom doesn't need a flag, right? Because I'm just here to debate what would happen if we did need one.


We already have one, that's why I'm pushing for this one so hard.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 28, 2010)

It's a cool flag, but nah.

We're not a country ._.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 28, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Needs a dragon cock up a fox's ass, rainbow colored and spewing piss.
> 
> That would more accurately describe the fandom.


A piss coloured paw on a cum-stained rag.

Making progress here, guys.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 28, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> The rainbows on flags represent freedom, just a fun little fact.


 
it could mean freedom but ask a majority and I bet they'd think it represents something else :\

Is there a rainbow colored flag in existance for an actual country, I'm just curious if anyone knows of one.


----------



## Icky (Feb 28, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> We're not a country ._.


Quick, somebody make a thread asking what if furries had a country!


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 28, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Quick, somebody make a thread asking what if furries had a country!


 
DAMN, HE'S SAID TOO MUCH...TAKE HIM DOWN BOYS BEFORE ITS TOO LATE!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Quick, somebody make a thread asking what if furries had a country!


gay porn everywhere 'nuf said


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 28, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> it could mean freedom but ask a majority and I bet they'd think it represents something else :\
> 
> Is there a rainbow colored flag in existance for an actual country, I'm just curious if anyone knows of one.


No, because the slaves of a certain country made the original rainbow flag, as a freedom thing, and then Hitler made the gays wear pink triangles, so the gay flag is actually supposed to be a symbol of those combined. It is supposed to be triangle, Gay freedom.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> No, because the slaves of a certain country made the original rainbow flag, as a freedom thing, and then Hitler made the gays wear pink triangles, so the gay flag is actually supposed to be a symbol of those combined. It is supposed to be triangle, Gay freedom.


so it's still gay


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 28, 2010)

Teto said:


> End of discussion.


Gentlemen.

And while I was at it, I made one for FA too.
 
:3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> so it's still gay


yes


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

I just thought of something, have this flag at the cons in the very front where non-furs and furs can see it.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 28, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Needs a dragon cock up a fox's ass, rainbow colored and spewing piss.
> 
> That would more accurately describe the fandom.



^ Aye, this.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 28, 2010)

Easog said:


> Gentlemen.
> 
> And while I was at it, I made one for FA too.
> 
> :3


 

I LOVE YOU.

These are amazing. I am putting them on my desktop. MURR.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 28, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I LOVE YOU.
> 
> These are amazing. I am putting them on my desktop. MURR.


Reichskanzler Dragoneer must see these at once.


----------



## Boondawks (Feb 28, 2010)

The boot is everyone in the world.

The face is you guys.

The motto "If you want a picture of the future, imagine a boot stomping on a human face -- forever."


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 28, 2010)

Boondawks said:


> The boot is everyone in the world.
> 
> The face is you guys.
> 
> The motto "If you want a picture of the future, imagine a boot stomping on a human face -- forever."



They apparently don't like hotlinking/embedding.


----------



## Boondawks (Feb 28, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> They apparently don't like hotlinking/embedding.








A resounding "meh" is heard.


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *Cause this is the current flag.*



WOW... just WOW... I'm a furfag and that is a lil much.
Im all for gay ppl n stuff caws I am one but do we fucking need that?

I mean jesus titty fucking christ! What the fuck!





but I will say this. u don't like me caws Im gay. than you can SUCK MA FUCKING DICK AND FUCKING LIKE IT!:twisted:


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 28, 2010)

neelix zidphinlan said:


> but I will say this. u don't like me caws Im gay. than you can SUCK MA FUCKING DICK AND FUCKING LIKE IT!:twisted:


Okay, brb I'll get the nails.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 28, 2010)

neelix zidphinlan said:


> but I will say this. u don't like me caws Im gay. than you can SUCK MA FUCKING DICK AND FUCKING LIKE IT!:twisted:


Sounds like fun. Can I do that even if I like gay?


----------



## The Blue Fox (Feb 28, 2010)

Why the hell do we need a flag. And any ho a black pay print on a white flag is all we need. simple and to the point


----------



## Icky (Feb 28, 2010)

The Blue Fox said:


> Why the hell do we need a flag. And any ho a black pay print on a white flag is all we need. simple and to the point


This is another awesome idea, as it perfectly shows the unoriginality of most furries, like  Mr. Blue Fox over here. I'm not even gonna mention your typing yet.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 28, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> This is another awesome idea, as it perfectly shows the unoriginality of most furries, like  Mr. Blue Fox over here.


This seems logical. I think Mr. Blue Fox should think out of the box.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 28, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> YES. But with a paw not a swastika, or a paw AND a swastika.



Lol pawstika... pawtstika potstickers... I want Chinese food...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 28, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Lol pawstika... pawtstika potstickers... I want Chinese food...


Now I am hungry for chinese, thanks...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 28, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Now I am hungry for chinese, thanks...



You're welcome. :3


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Feb 28, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Needs a dragon cock up a fox's ass, rainbow colored and spewing piss.
> 
> That would more accurately describe the fandom.



So by your judgement, the Germans should have a suffocating Jew on their flag?

Jeez, man, this we would be flying in public! We don't need more _shandeh_ in the fandom! (Not to be Mr. Anti-Yiff Crusader, but we are talking about image here).

As for the rainbow flag, that's good for gay furry pride, but not the whole fandom. Remember most of the fandom is bi or straight.

But this flag represents what the fandom is all about: sapient, anthropomorphic animals.

And we probably deserve to have a flag as much as the gays do. C'mon, wouldn't you like to see that flag flying in cons?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2010)

Bright red rocket on a black background *winkwink*


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 28, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Bright red rocket on a black background *winkwink*



:blinks: Oooookay...? Definently a maybe...


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2010)

Spoiler



Red rocket is a euphemism for dog penis. The more you know.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 28, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Red rocket is a euphemism for dog penis. The more you know.



You're talking to furries, they know. :V


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Feb 28, 2010)

While I agree that canines have awesome male reproductive organs I'd prefer something we wouldn't be embarrassed to fly in public.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2010)

Aw, I wanted to educate someone. :[


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 28, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> While I agree that canines have awesome male reproductive organs I'd prefer something we wouldn't be embarrassed to fly in public.



Ummm... furries?


----------



## Leon (Feb 28, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Aw, I wanted to educate someone. :[


 
I'll let you educate me as much as you want. :3c


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 28, 2010)

This Dragon aproves of the flag.  Nothing to complicated.  I like it.:grin:


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 28, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> This is my proposed flag of the furry fandom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the shit is this fuck? Where are the crudely rendered animal dicks? Where are the gross, hairy middle aged creepers in adult diapers? Where are the hygienically impaired asspie landwhales yelling about their stupid fetishes and then crying when everyone tells them to shut the fuck up?

Nothing about this says furry fandom :V .


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Feb 28, 2010)

To me this says "Furry Winter Olympics" ....the white looks like a line of toothpaste. The pawprint looks like it was placed there to fill the empty space.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Feb 28, 2010)

How about a pawprint on a flag with the colors white, orange, and grey. Under the pawprint it could say something clichÃ© but with a furry twist. Example "one love, one fandom"
P.s. As soon as I start a word with the letter y, my iPod jumps to the conclusion that I am typing the word yiff...


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

New flag idea:


----------



## Kairuk (Feb 28, 2010)

I like the flag, and... I don't like the old one


----------



## Kairuk (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> New flag idea:


You win.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> New flag idea:



I know a couple fellas that would be all over this.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Kairuk said:


> You win.


 


Whitemountaintiger said:


> I know a couple fellas that would be all over this.


 its is official.   we are now the *Union of the Furry Fandom Republic*
*THE U.F.F.R.*


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Feb 28, 2010)

In Soviet Furryland, vixen screws you!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> In Soviet Furryland, vixen screws you!


 Thats the spirit! 
now... we just need an anthem....


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 28, 2010)

How about this :V ?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> New flag idea:


View attachment 9417
Or something like this?


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 28, 2010)

What do you think of my design guys :V ?

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3491225/


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> How about this :V ?



lol, perfect


----------



## Shadow (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Cause the gay furry pride logo is the fandom's flag already and we need to replace it and this flag would make a good t-shirt.



I never agreed to that rainbow paw! D:>


----------



## AlpineLupine (Feb 28, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> View attachment 9417
> Or something like this?



^Yes.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 28, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> What do you think of my design guys :V ?
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3491225/


I don't feel like logging in just to see it.



Usarise said:


> New flag idea:



Soyuz nerushimy respublik svobodnykh
Splotila naveki velikaya FA!
Da zdravstvuyet sozdanny voley furries
Yediny, moguchi Sovietsky Vebsait!

Slav'sya, Otechestvo nashe svobodnoye,
Druzhby narodov nadyozhny oplot!
Dramaticheskii Lamy -- sila narodnaya!
Nas k torzhestvu kommunizma vedyot!


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 28, 2010)

Replace the star with a small pawprint and red leather standard attire for women and free aK-47's for all.


----------



## Romanpower (Feb 28, 2010)

Hmmmm Furry Flag, this would be cool, if you know they did not resemble commie and nazi flags. But I would not buy one and hang it up outside my house. T-shirt of the flag i would be willing to buy. And i am saving that nazi converted furry flag pic.


----------



## Bando (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> New flag idea:



DO WANT


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> How about this :V ?


This is gonna be my desktop now.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2010)

.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 28, 2010)

Romanpower said:


> Hmmmm Furry Flag, this would be cool, if you know they did not resemble commie and nazi flags. But I would not buy one and hang it up outside my house. T-shirt of the flag i would be willing to buy. And i am saving that nazi converted furry flag pic.



Nazi furry flag, where was that D: ?


----------



## Bando (Feb 28, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Nazi furry flag, where was that D: ?



Don't know, but we need one now :B


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2010)

what
this thing


----------



## Bando (Feb 28, 2010)

Jelly said:


> what
> this thing



O hey thar. I vote for this one. It will make us the coolest kids on the block. :V


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 28, 2010)

Romanpower said:


> And i am saving that nazi converted furry flag pic.


http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=1596911&postcount=71 ?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Jelly said:


> what
> this thing



i vote this one. :3


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 28, 2010)

I vote the one with the white circle and the paw 

Simple, red black and white, and sorta-nazi.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

I vote for none
as our anime cousins dont have one :V


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 28, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I vote for none
> as our anime cousins dont have one :V


I don't think the weeaboos would take kindly to your describing them as "cousins"


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Easog said:


> I don't think the weeaboos would take kindly to your describing them as "cousins"



lol


----------



## Ricky (Feb 28, 2010)

*GOD HATES FLAGS*


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2010)

Easog said:


> I don't think the weeaboos would take kindly to your describing them as "cousins"


we both fail at life
and share the same fucked up things


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 28, 2010)

Your flag sucks and doesn't meet the standards of my meme flag I used in the convention that ended a hour ago.

No offense but I hate FURRY FLAGS IT MAKES ME THINK YOU ARE GAY OR SOMETHINGGGGGG :V


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 28, 2010)

Jelly said:


> what
> this thing



Best flag on this thread.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 28, 2010)

Ricky said:


> *GOD HATES FLAGS*




i lol'd


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Best flag on this thread.



exactly!
you just earned a high five!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

I APPROVE OF NAZI FURRY FLAG!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

It's so cute...Can we keep it vegita, can we please!?!!!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I APPROVE OF NAZI FURRY FLAG!



lol

ZWIG PICKACHU!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> New flag idea:


Heh


Jelly said:


> what
> this thing


FUCK IT NAZIS ARE ASS, Also they have no grammar and their war devices sucked ass.


Whitenoise said:


> How about this :V ?


True.
That's why I am not a furry.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> FUCK IT NAZIS ARE ASS, Also they have no grammar and their war devices sucked ass.
> 
> True.
> That's why I am not a furry.


 
 nooooo~  they had some of the best small arms of the war!

yes u are a furry.  i said so.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> nooooo~  they had some of the best small arms of the war!
> 
> yes u are a furry.  i said so.



lol, nazis have small arms?
then how do they shoot rifles?

woot!
one more in the fandom!


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 28, 2010)

Hmm, let's toss in another option:

View attachment 9419


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Hmm, let's toss in another option:
> 
> View attachment 9419



pretty good, but i'm still sticking with my flag.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


>



i live in kentucky, so that is an epic...
FAIL!!!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i live in kentucky, so that is an epic...
> FAIL!!!


 you live in Kentucky?! cool!  i have a friend over there! do u know a Major Lee?  (thats his first name)


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you live in Kentucky?! cool!  i have a friend over there! do u know a Major Lee?  (thats his first name)



it's cool if you like guns, farms and tractors...
oh, and rednecks!

sorry, can't say i do...


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Krasl said:


> it's cool if you like guns, farms and tractors...
> oh, and rednecks!
> 
> sorry, can't say i do...


 sounds like my kind of place 

awww..... that sux.  hes rly cool.  im pissed off he decided to move there..


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 28, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Hmm, let's toss in another option:
> 
> View attachment 9419


I like this and the first one best.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> nooooo~  they had some of the best small arms of the war!
> 
> yes u are a furry.  i said so.


Nazis.
The only good thing about them is that they made a CODMW2 impression video about hitler. They killed 1.500.000 people while their family was eating lunch in a picnic 200 meters from there.
I don't know what you heard, but nazis are mass killers that need to be deleted.
Their opinions about jews were wrong - and I am first class to know it.
What do you really do know about jews? Facts or opinions?
Also, why should I be a furry? Well I know much enough so feel free to hug me or what so ever.



Krasl said:


> lol, nazis have small arms?
> then how do they shoot rifles?
> 
> woot!
> one more in the fandom!


Yes their small arms are too small for guns so they used small red buttons.

It's not one more it's one boom.
Again, if you want me into the fandom you must EMBRACE ME!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Nazis.
> The only good thing about them is that they made a CODMW2 impression video about hitler. They killed 1.500.000 people while their family was eating lunch in a picnic 200 meters from there.
> I don't know what you heard, but nazis are mass killers that need to be deleted.
> Their opinions about jews were wrong - and I am first class to know it.
> ...


I never said the nazis were right..... i liked their guns....    and i aint huggin u.   ur avi scares me a bit.....


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 28, 2010)

Geez, can't stop making flags >.<
Here's another, 2 variations:

View attachment 9420
View attachment 9422


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Nazis.
> The only good thing about them is that they made a CODMW2 impression video about hitler. They killed 1.500.000 people while their family was eating lunch in a picnic 200 meters from there.
> I don't know what you heard, but nazis are mass killers that need to be deleted.
> Their opinions about jews were wrong - and I am first class to know it.
> ...



lol
EMBRACING!



Usarise said:


> I never said the nazis were right..... i liked their guns....    and i aint huggin u.   ur avi scares me a bit.....



i like his avi, it's amusing.
looks like an asian taking shrooms.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

i cant stop finding awesome ones.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Geez, can't stop making flags >.<
> Here's another, 2 variations:
> 
> View attachment 9420
> View attachment 9422




Where did you make these at?? Please give me a link.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I never said the nazis were right..... i liked their guns....    and i aint huggin u.   ur avi scares me a bit.....



Hug me :3
My avatar is airmoto.
It's from this - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKDR_qnS8RY
FLECHKE
And their guns are not that good, even though the german always make good stuff. Well, not Clever Chips - that's POSION.


CerbrusNL said:


> Geez, can't stop making flags >.<
> Here's another, 2 variations:
> 
> View attachment 9420
> View attachment 9422


Sage


Krasl said:


> lol
> EMBRACING!
> 
> 
> ...


FLECHKE
EMBraCE IT


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Where did you make these at?? Please give me a link.



I made them myself. Just some basic Gimping (I use Gimp instead of Photoshop)... So it'd be kinda hard to link you to some site, if that's what you want 
And yes, I edited out the localhost junk  not as funny on screen as I thought it'd be


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> file:///127.0.0.1/My_Documents/Fur/Flag_stuff/Rainbow_PawPhi.png
> 
> I made them myself. Just some basic Gimping (I use Gimp instead of Photoshop)




Ooh, thought you were using a website to make em hehe.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 28, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> I made them myself. Just some basic Gimping (I use Gimp instead of Photoshop)... So it'd be kinda hard to link you to some site, if that's what you want


I used to use Gimp, but I prefer Photoshop now.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Has now claimed the fandom as its land.  this is new flag!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I used to use Gimp, but I prefer Photoshop now.



ditto


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Has now claimed the fandom as its land.  this is new flag!


*snort* lol


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Has now claimed the fandom as its land.  this is new flag!


There is no country called palestine.
Sorry.
That term is going to be deleted.
Sage.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> There is no country called palestine.
> Sorry.
> That term is going to be deleted.
> Sage.


 im pretty sure its right here:


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> im pretty sure its right here:


lol, looks like a crotch...


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, looks like a crotch...


so Israel is teabagging Palestine?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, looks like a crotch...



You're not helping my horniness >:[


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You're not helping my horniness >:[


 so Palestine makes you horny? o_o what DOESNT?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> so Israel is teabagging Palestine?



yes, good guess!



Scotty1700 said:


> You're not helping my horniness >:[



lol
do you want me to kiss it and make it feel better?


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 28, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> View attachment 9417
> Or something like this?



I like that one.



ArielMT said:


> Soyuz nerushimy respublik svobodnykh
> Splotila naveki velikaya FA!
> Da zdravstvuyet sozdanny voley furries
> Yediny, moguchi Sovietsky Vebsait!
> ...



Unbreakable union of free-born republics
Great FA has welded forever to stand!
Thy might was created by will of the furries,
Now flourish in unity, great Soviet Website!

Sing to our Motherland, home of the free,
Bulwark of furries in brotherhood strong!
The Llama of Drama -- the strength of our peoples!
To communism's triumph lead us on!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> so Palestine makes you horny? o_o what DOESNT?



No, he mentioned crotch and that's where the goodies are


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You're not helping my horniness >:[


Jeez dude, how horny are you?
Do I have to buy a hentai tentacle monster for you?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> im pretty sure its right here:


Ah sorry it's called Israel.
There is no palestine as there never was a country like it. They are stading on these lands for over 100 years. We are here for over 5000. More. We gave them their place to live in until they leave our land and go to one of the 22 countries of their nation. They want to convert all the world into muslim.
Israel is freedom, truth and peace - it broke a bit because of the filthy lies those people made on us.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

You're a good preacher Cynical


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No, he mentioned crotch and that's where the goodies are



goodies you say?



CannonFodder said:


> Jeez dude, how horny are you?
> Do I have to buy a hentai tentacle monster for you?



you can get me one.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Ah sorry it's called Israel.
> There is no palestine as there never was a country like it. They are stading on these lands for over 100 years. We are here for over 5000. More. We gave them their place to live in until they leave our land and go to one of the 22 countries of their nation. They want to convert all the world into muslim.
> Israel is freedom, truth and peace - it broke a bit because of the filthy lies those people made on us.


Hey Cyrnical, we didn't know where it was cause we don't know geometry.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Ah sorry it's called Israel.
> There is no palestine as there never was a country like it. They are stading on these lands for over 100 years. We are here for over 5000. More. We gave them their place to live in until they leave our land and go to one of the 22 countries of their nation. They want to convert all the world into muslim.
> Israel is freedom, truth and peace - it broke a bit because of the filthy lies those people made on us.


 So what do you reccomend doing about the palestinians living there? kill them? force em out? they wont stop till they have what they want.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> So what do you reccomend doing about the palestinians living there? kill them? force em out? they wont stop till they have what they want.


Let them kill themselves out


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Feb 28, 2010)

The flag looks awesome and very tasteful compared to the old one.  But seriously, why a pawprint?  Not all furries have paws dammit!  >:V

And since we're suggesting flags to modify, I CHALLENGE SOMEONE TO DO THIS ONE!!!







I'd do it myself but I have a paper to do and need to stop procrastinating on furry sites.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You're a good preacher Cynical



Nope, I hate the bible. I use facts.



CannonFodder said:


> Hey Cyrnical, we didn't know where it was cause we don't know geometry.


Sorry I don't know where is toilet because I don't know anthropology.



Usarise said:


> So what do you reccomend doing about the palestinians living there? kill them? force em out? they wont stop till they have what they want.


They shot rockets on us - even though with our technology and defense there were no real victims of the bursts.
They are dumb - after the operetaion on gaza their only terrorism rocket they shot on us was "accidently" shot. They will explode themselves.
Also, the terrorists are using the civillians to make us kill civillians accidently to make the other countries hate us.
They are hiding among them and the civiallians are helping them out.
I say neutron.


Dragon-Shark said:


> Let them kill themselves out


That wouldn't take too much time.



KirbyCowFox said:


> The flag looks awesome and very tasteful compared to the old one.  But seriously, why a pawprint?  Not all furries have paws dammit!  >:V
> 
> And since we're suggesting flags to modify, I CHALLENGE SOMEONE TO DO THIS ONE!!!
> 
> ...


Sir, the only flag that consists the furry fandom will be me flagging furry videos on youtube.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 28, 2010)

Well, I think, with these 2, we've finished the subject "Inappropriate"
http://www.dumpyourphoto.com/files/24852/AvkK9B.png

http://dyp.im/AvkK9Bhttp://www.dumpyourphoto.com/files/24853/2yLgJq.png
http://dyp.im/2yLgJq


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

new flag! Discuss:


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> new flag! Discuss:


FUCK PETA!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Nope, I hate the bible. I use facts.



hateful...
truly, truly hateful...


----------



## Tommy (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> new flag! Discuss:



YES. SCREW PETA.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Tommy said:


> YES. SCREW PETA.



DITTO.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

P.eople 
E.at
T.asty
A.animals


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> new flag! Discuss:


 

F.A.P Feminist against Perverts might of taken that one?


----------



## Bando (Feb 28, 2010)

Tommy said:


> YES. SCREW PETA.



yes! fuck PETA.

This is another reason I love my real tail. I can totally piss off PETA people with it >


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> yes! fuck PETA *in bed*


fix'd :V
Couldn't resist.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> yes! fuck PETA.
> 
> This is another reason I love my real tail. I can totally piss off PETA people with it >



Wow, that's a reason for me to buy one.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> new flag! Discuss:


That is giving the fandom a bad name!
"FAP"
At what? Animal jizz? In your pants? That's more likely than you think.



Tommy said:


> Wow, that's a reason for me to_ buy one_.


What? NO!
Well I have to admit these furry ears hoodies they sold at the harucon were cute as hell :3.
And tails & collars only add.
SHARE SHARE


----------



## Bando (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> fix'd :V
> Couldn't resist.



FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU-

I knew someone would do that.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 28, 2010)

Okay, enough silliness gone ignored from me.



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> This is my proposed flag of the furry fandom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In all seriousness, I think it's pretty well thought out.

The only major change I'd suggest is the wavy pattern: If it's going to represent a stylized tail, it should have a stray lock of white splitting off above and below to suggest that better.  A minor change I'd suggest is experimenting with the pawprint color to give it better contrast.  The color of a symbol is meaningless if its shape can't be instantly identified.

However, its purpose as a flag does seem a touch extreme.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU-
> 
> I knew someone would do that.


lol
We shouldn't attack peta though they have like 3 million batshit crazy members.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> fix'd :V
> Couldn't resist.



lol
high five!



CannonFodder said:


> lol
> We shouldn't attack peta though they have like 3 batshit crazy members.



thought they were all batshit crazy.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

PETA are those weirdos who think they're actual animals! They have to protect their feral counterpart >.>


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol
> high five!
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I meant 3 million not 3


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> PETA are those weirdos who think they're actual animals! They have to protect their feral counterpart >.>



omg!
peta are otherkin!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Krasl said:


> omg!
> peta are otherkin!


 Thats the word I was looking for! Many thanks!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Sorry I meant 3 million not 3



it's all good, i saw the fixation.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

This is pretty damn funny... even furfags hate PETA XD


----------



## Tommy (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> This is pretty damn funny... even furfags hate PETA XD



EVERYBODY hates PETA.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> This is pretty damn funny... even furfags hate PETA XD



lol, no one loves peta except for peta


----------



## Tommy (Feb 28, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, no one loves peta except for peta



I bet even people in PETA hate PETA.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 28, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, no one loves peta except for peta


I wonder if that's even true...

Edit: Damn, you beat me to it Tommy. XD


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> PETA are those weirdos who think they're actual animals! They have to protect their feral counterpart >.>


They are?
Not otherkins?

Ah yes otherkins think that they are souls of animals inside human bodies.

DUMB FUCKS >:[ They make me sick.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I bet even people in PETA hate PETA.


Nah I know someone in PETA, if you shook her head you would hear it you would hear a rattling sound.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I bet even people in PETA hate PETA.



lol, ditto on that thought now that i saw it!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nah I know someone in PETA, if you shook her head you would hear it you would hear a rattling sound.


 Wow...


*Shakes my own head*


Shit.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> They are?
> Not otherkins?
> 
> Ah yes otherkins think that they are souls of animals inside human bodies.
> ...


 there have been dumber people


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> there have been dumber people


R-O-F-L


----------



## Tommy (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> there have been dumber people
> (Bush)



*nods*


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

George W. Bush is not a dumbass D:< He went to Yale... With the help of his dad, uncle, cousins, brothers, grandparents... But still...


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Wow...
> 
> 
> *Shakes my own head*
> ...


Actually if you knock on my head it makes a sound but that's just cause my bones are really really dense(not sure why though).


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> there have been dumber people


True! XD


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> George W. Bush is not a dumbass D:< He went to Yale... With the help of his dad, uncle, cousins, brothers, grandparents... But still...


 yes. but still.  even YOU know hes retarted.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yes. but still.  even YOU know hes retarted.


Even the Republicans where I live know that.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Retardation must be genetic, if you think about the Bush family.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> there have been dumber people


OH MY GAH


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> True! XD





Usarise said:


> yes. but still.  even YOU know hes retarted.





CannonFodder said:


> Even the Republicans where I live know that.



THESE!!
OMG, THEEEEESSE!!!!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Retardation must be genetic, if you think about the Bush family.


Nah even Bush Sr. is disappointed in him.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

better or worse though?


----------



## Delta (Feb 28, 2010)

Why the *fuck* does the fandom need a flag?


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 28, 2010)

Can you fly a flag from 'em?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

Winds said:


> Why the *fuck* does the fandom need a flag?



For recognition from the public I guess....


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Winds said:


> Why the *fuck* does the fandom need a flag?


cuz.



ArielMT said:


> Can you fly a flag from 'em?


 from scotty maybe....


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

Winds said:


> Why the *fuck* does the fandom need a flag?


*Cause this is the current one





*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> cuz.
> 
> 
> from scotty maybe....



^_^ It will be my awesome cape o' doom


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 28, 2010)

Winds said:


> Why the *fuck* does the fandom need a flag?


Why the fuck doesn't the fandom need a flag?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ^_^ It will be my awesome cape o' doom


 wrong place scotty.  we fly the flag from the flag*pole*


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *Cause this is the current one
> Furry_Gay_Pride_Flag_by_daemonikk.jpg
> *



Would you perchance be interested in a bridge I happen to have?  It's traveled daily by millions of people, so just imagine the tolls you'd be able to collect.  I'll let it go for a really dirt-cheap price.  Why, it's a steal at the price I'm asking.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> wrong place scotty.  we fly the flag from the flag*pole*


Careful we don't want scotty dancing around one :V


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> wrong place scotty.  we fly the flag from the flag*pole*


Awesome loincloth of doom? XD


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Would you perchance be interested in a bridge I happen to have?  It's traveled daily by millions of people, so just imagine the tolls you'd be able to collect.  I'll let it go for a really dirt-cheap price.  Why, it's a steal at the price I'm asking.


Why yes I would like to purchase the bridge, is there anything living underneath it though?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

I warship said pole so I'd probably dance around it some time or another. Also, I might tinker around and make a flag that's not screaming "I'm a homo, surprise buttsecks, bestiality freak!!"


----------



## Delta (Feb 28, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Why the fuck doesn't the fandom need a flag?



We're not a sovereign nation.
We don't participate as a political entity. 
We have no important function in society as a single entity.
We don't participate in competitions as a single entity.

The list goes on.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I warship said pole so I'd probably dance around it


Ahhh bad mental image!


----------



## Delta (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *Cause this is the current one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who decided that?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I warship said pole so I'd probably dance around it some time or another. Also, I might tinker around and make a flag that's not screaming "I'm a homo, surprise buttsecks, bestiality freak!!"


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Why yes I would like to purchase the bridge, is there anything living underneath it though?



Not unless the East River finally gained sentience, though I heard there is a nice apartment underneath the bridge that Nessie was checking out.  I also heard that Nessie was quite the Monty Python fan.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 28, 2010)

Winds said:


> We're not a sovereign nation.
> We don't participate as a political entity.
> We have no important function in society as a single entity.
> We don't participate in competitions as a single entity.
> ...


Fine.
But I don't see any reason for people to not use their own flags if they want to.

Edit: Apart from that 'current flag'. That just looks totally gay.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

Winds said:


> Who decided that?


Stupid fucks that don't realize there are some straight furries.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Not unless the East River finally gained sentience, though I heard there is a nice apartment underneath the bridge that Nessie was checking out.  I also heard that Nessie was quite the Monty Python fan.


Well I say, how much does it sell for?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Stupid fucks that don't realize there are some straight furries.


Like a lot of people? XD


----------



## Tommy (Feb 28, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Like a lot of people? XD



Including me?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 28, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Including me?


I don't know. Including you?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

BACK ON TOPIC!




Fur Pirates?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> BACK ON TOPIC!
> Fur Pirates?


D:
Fur Ninjas?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> D:
> Fur Ninjas?


 No furk you.  Pirate > Ninja


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> No furk you.  Pirate > Ninja


No you. Ninja > Pirate


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 28, 2010)

I think we just need to be Fur Communists.


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 28, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> No you. Ninja > Pirate


No Pirate is definitely > than Ninja


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Suitable compromise?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Suitable compromise?


For now...


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Well I say, how much does it sell for?



The low, low price of 1883US$15.1 million.  Of course, there would be some adjustments for length of time on the market, as well as taxes, zoning fees, and other surcharges.  But you can fly the new furry fandom flag from two of the most widely recognized stone towers still standing in the world today!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Suitable compromise?


suitable compromise


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> suitable compromise


 \(^0^)/


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> The low, low price of 1883US$15.1 million.  Of course, there would be some adjustments for length of time on the market, as well as taxes, zoning fees, and other surcharges.  But you can fly the new furry fandom flag from two of the most widely recognized stone towers still standing in the world today!


Well I say what a excellent bargain, I'll take it.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 28, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> No you. Ninja > Pirate



NO U! Umbrella > Ninja > Pirate


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 28, 2010)

8-bit said:


> NO U! Zombie > Ninja > Pirate


Hey, we already agreed to compromise.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

8-bit said:


> NO U! Zombie > Ninja > Pirate


 the ultimate life form


----------



## Tommy (Feb 28, 2010)

STOP ARGUING! IT'S ALL A MATTER OF PREFERENCE.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Tommy said:


> STOP ARGUING! IT'S ALL A MATTER OF PREFERENCE.


 no its not.  ITS A MATTER OF MY OPINION.  AND MINE IS THE CORRECT ONE SO STFU PPL!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 28, 2010)

Tommy said:


> STOP ARGUING! IT'S ALL A MATTER OF PREFERENCE.


I agree. :3


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> the ultimate life form





Usarise said:


> no its not.  ITS A MATTER OF MY OPINION.  AND MINE IS THE CORRECT ONE SO STFU PPL!



STUF and GTFO. (shadow =/= ULF)


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

8-bit said:


> STUF and GTFO. (shadow =/= ULF)


 oh yes yes yes he is!


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> oh yes yes yes he is!



here's the REAL ulf.






bak on topic: I really like the nazi-ish flag.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

8-bit said:


> here's the REAL ulf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wrong again.

/on topic
 i like the nazi ones too but we have some ppl who are offended...


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *wrong again.*
> 
> /on topic
> i like the nazi ones too but we have some ppl who are offended...



Can shadow survive falling into lava? didn't think so. He can't even swim.
Also "Shadow the Hedgehog" was the worst game ever. it was worse than Prototype.

topic: i know. I just like the colors and how it says Fuck you to other people.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Can shadow survive falling into lava? didn't think so. He can't even swim.
> Also "Shadow the Hedgehog" was the worst game ever. it was worse than Prototype.
> 
> topic: i know. I just like the colors and how it says Fuck you to other people.


 uh idc if he cant survive too much.  in Sonic Adventure 2 he was awesome.  and prototype rocked.

topic:
i like how it pisses ppl off.    the colors are rly cool too!


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> uh idc if he cant survive too much.  in Sonic Adventure 2 he was awesome.  and prototype rocked.
> 
> topic:
> i like how it pisses ppl off.    the colors are rly cool too!



prototype fucking sucked.the only cool things were his claw arms and his scythe arm. the plot, plot development, AI, and generally everything else sucked.

Topic: yeah those colors sure are cool.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

8-bit said:


> prototype fucking sucked.the only cool things were his claw arms and his scythe arm. the plot, plot development, AI, and generally everything else sucked.
> 
> Topic: yeah those colors sure are cool.


 w/e man i liked it.

topic: i know!  well the colors black and purple are good too.


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 28, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> This is my proposed flag of the furry fandom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice flag. I hope it goes official.


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 28, 2010)

Can we determine a flag for the fandom already? Cause I wouldn't mind making a actual one.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Can we determine a flag for the fandom already? Cause I wouldn't mind making a actual one.



I'm working on a failed attempt at one....it's not really a flag though, more like a collaboration of well known works of art that signify FA.


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm working on a failed attempt at one....it's not really a flag though, more like a collaboration of well known works of art that signify FA.



Good Luck on that project, I would want to see it when it's complete.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Can we determine a flag for the fandom already? Cause I wouldn't mind making a actual one.


Let's just go with this one and make it official.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Let's just go with this one and make it official.



Fine with me, I honestly don't care.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 28, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> This is my proposed flag of the furry fandom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




we're wachovia?


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> we're wachovia?



Why did have to you point that out? Now everytime I look at the flag that's all I can think of.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> we're wachovia?


Yeah every time you come to us, we made sure you can never run away.


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 1, 2010)

Fine, I'll get some money together and start working on it soon.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah every time you come to us, we made sure you can never run away.



then one day everything will collapse and we'll run off with your money.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> then one day everything will collapse and we'll run off with your money.


In that case lets go with the flag.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> In that case lets go with the flag.



HEAR HEAR!

now give me $50 and I'll go make it.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 1, 2010)

Congratulations on all the positive feedback! Perhaps we will have this flag flying over Anthrocon very soon!

In Spanish, we can call it "_la enhuellada_" (roughly-translated, the paw-printed), and in German, _die GepfÃ¶tigte_.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 1, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Congratulations on all the positive feedback! Perhaps we will have this flag flying over Anthrocon very soon!
> 
> In Spanish, we can call it "_la enhuellada_" (roughly-translated, the paw-printed), and in German, _die GepfÃ¶tigte_.


The Pawed?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah, "the pawed" (flag). And I spelt it wrong. It should be _die GepfÃ¶tete_.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

Heh, these are only the forums, you'll have the rest of the fandom to face.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Heh, these are only the forums, you'll have the rest of the fandom to face.


 This is true ^^


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 1, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Heh, these are only the forums, you'll have the rest of the fandom to face.


Cue worldwide furry poll? XD


----------



## Smelge (Mar 1, 2010)

I feel this flag doesn't represent furries properly.

Where is the stylised fox leaking semen from every orifice?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 1, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I feel this flag doesn't represent furries properly.
> 
> Where is the stylised fox leaking semen from every orifice?


D:
As much as I loathe to admit it, that's kinda true. ;~;


----------



## Tycho (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey, do the Warsies or Trekkies have flags?

Someone should make flags for them.  You know, to make it fair and all.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Heh, these are only the forums, you'll have the rest of the fandom to face.


Working on it.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I feel this flag doesn't represent furries properly.
> 
> Where is the stylised fox leaking semen from every orifice?



I killed him.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Shadow said:


> I killed him.


 
You get 30 internetz and some cookies :3


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> You get 30 internetz and some cookies :3



This isn't Reboot so how do you transfer the cookies over? D:


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Shadow said:


> This isn't Reboot so how do you transfer the cookies over? D:


 scan for viruses. he gave u cookies.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> scan for viruses. he gave u cookies.



He gave me a Trojan. :[


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Shadow said:


> He gave me a Trojan. :[


 how? i though he was a doberman.... not a horse!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'll give you a trojan...murr

Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> how? i though he was a doberman.... not a horse!



You skipped the double entendre. :U Though you found a third meaning so, not a total loss.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'll give you a trojan...murr
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist


 Safe Sex FTW.  



Shadow said:


> You skipped the double *entendre*. :U Though you found a third meaning so, not a total loss.


 
what?


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Safe Sex FTW.
> 
> 
> 
> what?



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:double+entendre


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Shadow said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=define:double+entendre


no i will NOT let u google that for me.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> no i will NOT let u google that for me.


XD


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Mar 1, 2010)

Cool flag. It's fantastic!


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> no i will NOT let u google that for me.



It means a phrase that has a double meaning. à² _à²


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

Shadow said:


> à² _à²


 SPY!


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Mar 1, 2010)

I like the original and 1st one posted


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes...we need a flag to show our pride in dog cocks and child porn. :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Yes...we need a flag to show our pride in dog cocks and child porn. :V



*facepalm* lol


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 1, 2010)

I fail to see why we even need a flag.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> I fail to see why we even need a flag.



Meh, it's just something to have I guess.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 1, 2010)

why not?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 2, 2010)

Fay V said:


> why not?


You'd better be joking!


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 2, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> I fail to see why we even need a flag.


These guys have a flag.


Spoiler


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 2, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> These guys have a flag.
> [Gayflag]


The gay community is a teensy bit larger than the furry community... [/sarcasm]
Not to mention that we don't have our own "Furry bars/shops/points of intrest/nation", so that rules out the need for an flag


----------



## JunoDking (Mar 2, 2010)

NOT ALL FURRIES ARE GAY! 

damnit, i'm really tired of seeing the paw with the rainbow. 

Seriously. :/ 

if you want something that stands for equality use the checkerboard.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 2, 2010)

JunoDking said:


> NOT ALL FURRIES ARE GAY!
> 
> damnit, i'm really tired of seeing the paw with the rainbow.
> 
> ...


Those weren't serious entries, Juno 
I think the "wanna yiff" would've been a hint of it's satirical value...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 2, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> These guys have a flag.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


It's not the gay flag but it's the hate flag!
Red is for rednecks.
Orange is for oranges, we all hate oranges. WE HATE ORANGES!
Yellow is for Jeez(Replacing "ee" with "iz".
Green is for tree huggers.
Blue is for horny people.
Purple is for gays.

See how simple is that.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 3, 2010)

who votes to just slap goatse on a flag?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 3, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> who votes to just slap goatse on a flag?


Hmmm, I could make an.... Nah


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 3, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Hmmm, I could make an.... Nah


oh oh oh tell us :3


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 3, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> oh oh oh tell us :3


Beware:

Click on OWN ris, I am not responsible for this image  NSFW
Well, actually, I kinda am  Luckily, it's not as shocking as the original 

(Damnit, Spoiler tags do not work on images :S)


----------



## Browder (Mar 3, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> The gay community is a teensy bit larger than the furry community... [/sarcasm]
> Not to mention that we don't have our own "Furry bars/shops/points of intrest/*nation*", so that rules out the need for an flag



What nation?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> What nation?


Most nations have their own flag, I put that in there, because "furry" is not a nation.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> What nation?


While we don't have a nation, we do have a couple furry friendly bars(fursuiters bring in more business), stores(a couple of the online furry comic stores do have an actual store you can go into to buy them irl), points of interest(furmeets and a couple of places like furries cause as I said fursuits bring in business).


----------



## Browder (Mar 3, 2010)

I was alluding to the fact that you put it next to the Gay Community as an example. I thought you were implying that there was a gay nation.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> I was alluding to the fact that you put it next to the Gay Community as an example. I thought you were implying that there was a gay nation.


If southern california seceded then there could be one.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> I was alluding to the fact that you put it next to the Gay Community as an example. I thought you were implying that there was a gay nation.


Ah, no, that was not my intention


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 3, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Most nations have their own flag, I put that in there, because "furry" is not a nation.


Still, there are urban things with nations.
Fat people in america, got a nation and a country - it's called California :V
600G HAMBAGA
DOUBLE WHOPPER
All americans are fat

All furries purr.
Unless they are horny then they murr.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 3, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> All americans are fat All furries purr.
> Unless they are horny then they murr.




Hey, I'm an american and I'm not fat although I love the "All furries purr...Unless they are horny. Then they murr." ^__________^


----------



## Usarise (Mar 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hey, I'm an american and I'm not fat although I love the "All furries purr...Unless they are horny. Then they murr." ^__________^


 murr.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 4, 2010)

Usarise said:


> murr.


murr ^_^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> murr ^_^


Hop aboard the Murr train!

murr ^__^


----------



## Usarise (Mar 4, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> murr ^_^


 0_0...... male....


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 4, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 0_0...... male....


Problem with that? :3


----------



## Usarise (Mar 4, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Problem with that? :3


 yeah  i do actually.... 0_0  if that murr was toward me.....


----------



## Bunzi (Mar 4, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *Cause this is the current flag.*


 i like this one better :3 it stands out + it has all my fav colours :3 (purple blue green reed and black)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 4, 2010)

Apparently "reed" is a color now


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2010)

I vote this should be the flag.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh dear god, that's horrible. (P.S. That's a "rapidly changing image" and is against the forum rules...)


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh dear god, that's horrible. (P.S. That's a "rapidly changing image" and is against the forum rules...)



fix'd


----------



## Tommy (Mar 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh dear god, that's horrible. (P.S. That's a "rapidly changing image" and is against the forum rules...)



I know, it hurts my eyes...


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I know, it hurts my eyes...



AHAHAHAHAHA MUAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHA MUAHAHAHA- *hack, cough*


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I vote this should be the flag.
> (Mind-bending psychedelia)


HOLY SHIT  @_@


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 5, 2010)

To end this thread, remove L from "FLAG".
If you figure it out - you are a furry because that word marks it.
:V
Remove R from FRAG
Remove R from GRAY
Overusedjokemuch


----------

